# MUFE or Smashbox Green Primer?



## NextToNothing (Feb 19, 2010)

Which one should I go for?

The Smashbox primer is 30ml and costs €38 
The MUFE is 30ml and €30.50

By now there is a clear winner - MUFE

But is the Smashbox better?

If anyone has tried them could they let me know please.​


----------



## kymym92 (Feb 19, 2010)

I prefer the Makeup Forever primer.  I think it does a much better job for me at least.  I have tried both


----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 19, 2010)

iam so disappointed with the smashbox primer i have a mini makeup forever primer which i keep forgetting to use but ive heared nothing but good things about the MUFE - and with the price difference it makes it all the more attractive to get!


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 19, 2010)

The smashbox primer is useless. But the MUFE primer works pretty well depending on the amount of redness on your face.


----------



## NextToNothing (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool thank you so much! 
This really helps


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 20, 2010)

The MUFE is probably better for neutralizing the red/orange. Smashbox's formula, I find is better for flawless coverage, I just don't think the green makes a big difference, so I just get the clear original.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the smashbox one and I'm not impressed. All it does on my skin is make it look dull. I don't think it's all that great as a primer, either.


----------

